# Switching puppy from RAW to something else?



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

When we get our puppy it will have been feed raw once the breeder switches them to solid foods. 

I dont have it in me to do raw, this may sound awful but its the truth of it.

So I am wanting to switch to a food that will be high in protein to get as close to raw as possible. I was thinking that Orijen LBP would be the best option but I am not sure.

I dont want this to turn into an ugly debate please. I just need a few options of dog food not made by the problematic companies. This way if my puppy doesnt like one food I will have a small list of foods I already know would be good for me to try.

Also, how would it be best to switch? I have read some say just do it cold turkey and some have said do it 50 50 etc. We are talking about an 8 week old puppy. I will either continue raw for a few weeks to a month and then switch or I will do it right away... I cant continue raw longer than 1 month.

Please advise.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would have the breeder transition whatever you choose a week or two before you pick him up. That way the transition from breeder to you will be less stressful.
If your breeder is adverse to this, I'd push it anyway. If you can do raw for a month, why not always? It isn't that big a deal once you get into it.
That said~
It will be stressful enough to go to a new place and the diet change will just add to it.
Karlo's breeder will give pups both raw and kibble so the new owners pups that aren't going to feed raw will already be introduced to it. 
I can't comment on which kibble to feed, with all these recalls the options have been taken away....but I do like the Fromm company. Though I don't know if their puppy kibble is cal/phos appropriate.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Orijen for sure. I haven't discovered a kibble / company better than Orijen / Champion.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Orijen is made by champion and I highly recommend this if it's not too rich for your pup. When I started feeding orijen lbp, his stools were soft but after a month it was nice and firm. Coat has a nice shine and feel to it even though I don't supplement with anything. Anyways, the company Champion is based in Alberta, Canada and get's their food from the freshest source so each bag might be a little different but not to much. Being in Canada, the health regulations are much more strict than the U.S so you can expect the kibble to come in a nice batch.


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

I really like Acana. In fact, I'm in the process of switching my dog over to that from Blue Buffalo now. I like that Acana is made with only naturally raised meats and hollistic ingredients. (free range, wild caught, lots of veggies, etc). Acana is a brand of Champion. Just like the person above me recommended.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Texas is a long way from CA, and the heat while transporting would concern me. I'd rather find a good kibble more local so it doesn't sit on a truck going rancid during transport. 
Not that I have anything against Orijen, but this time of year, heat is a concern. I wonder how much it costs in TX after transport? $80 for 30#? Raw feeding would be much cheaper/safer.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

If you're looking for something a little cheaper than orijen, I also like the look of Fromm Gold line LBP. A family run business and superior grain food. Unfortunately for me the Fromm LBP at my local pet store cost the same as orijen lbp :$


----------



## A2Was (Jan 26, 2012)

*Not too bad*

When I picked up my GSD puppy at 9 weeks from the breeder, she was on the raw diet. Through research I decided to slowly move her over to Blue Buffalo, over a two week period. I did it gradually, but have a feeling I could have done it sooner.

There is also an annual survey by Cornell University that rates dog food in an unbiased way, like Consumer Reports; You might want to check that out too.







Narny said:


> When we get our puppy it will have been feed raw once the breeder switches them to solid foods.
> 
> I dont have it in me to do raw, this may sound awful but its the truth of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Kev said:


> If you're looking for something a little cheaper than orijen, I also like the look of Fromm Gold line LBP. A family run business and superior grain food. Unfortunately for me the Fromm LBP at my local pet store cost the same as orijen lbp :$


From reading about Fromm gold lbp it has less protein than even the regular puppy formula. 

Dont I need a high protein puppy food because the puppy will be on RAW? I am not sure that this is the correct way to think but it but it was my thought when I was thinking about switching over.




onyx'girl said:


> Texas is a long way from CA, and the heat while transporting would concern me. I'd rather find a good kibble more local so it doesn't sit on a truck going rancid during transport.
> Not that I have anything against Orijen, but this time of year, heat is a concern. I wonder how much it costs in TX after transport? $80 for 30#? Raw feeding would be much cheaper/safer.


Yes it would be about 70 or so$ with free shipping if I cant find it locally... I dont want to really spend that much, but with all the concerns I have with the recalls it seems to be one of the few options that is a trusted brand. I do know that I can get Acana locally but I havent visited that store yet.

Also, is it really any different from it sitting in a warehouse somewhere where its waiting to be sold? Not being a smart butt, just genuinely curious if there's a difference. 



vickip9 said:


> I really like Acana. In fact, I'm in the process of switching my dog over to that from Blue Buffalo now. I like that Acana is made with only naturally raised meats and hollistic ingredients. (free range, wild caught, lots of veggies, etc). Acana is a brand of Champion. Just like the person above me recommended.


Does it also come from Canada? If so how is that any different than the other concern of it going rancid? 

Also same question as above... protein levels, shouldnt they be higher for a dog thats transitioning from RAW?


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I would have the breeder transition whatever you choose a week or two before you pick him up. That way the transition from breeder to you will be less stressful.
> If your breeder is adverse to this, I'd push it anyway. If you can do raw for a month, why not always? It isn't that big a deal once you get into it.
> That said~
> It will be stressful enough to go to a new place and the diet change will just add to it.
> ...


I would be willing to do raw for a month but no longer. We are super busy and to be honest I dont want to deal with making sure I feed all the right things. Its easier for me. If that makes me lazy so be it. The month that I am willing to feed RAW is because of the transition for the puppy. I dont want to cause any problems for its digestion. 

Also, would many breeders be willing to do this? Some have as many as 14-15 puppies and if each person requested this I am sure it would drive them nutty.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I see trucks in the heat every day...different from a warehouse storage that is environmentally controlled. But I don't know....I just think of these things and how hot it gets just travelling if you aren't in AC. Not sure how many truck trailers have AC? But I guess we haven't heard of animals getting ill from it, so it is probably just my anal worrying kicking in!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Narny said:


> I would be willing to do raw for a month but no longer. We are super busy and to be honest I dont want to deal with making sure I feed all the right things. Its easier for me. If that makes me lazy so be it. The month that I am willing to feed RAW is because of the transition for the puppy. I dont want to cause any problems for its digestion.
> 
> Also, would many breeders be willing to do this? Some have as many as 14-15 puppies and if each person requested this I am sure it would drive them nutty.


worth asking? I would think a breeder would be concerned about the diet and transitioning to the new environment w/their pups. But I would also understand if it was unreasonable....maybe thats why breeders recommend certain brands in their contract info?
I'd hope any breeder I went with would happily accommodate me as long as I wasn't being unreasonable. Are you fairly local to the breeder?


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

I read somewhere here but the amount of protein needed for a growing lbp is around 24% +.
Higher than that would just be extra fuel for the dog.
A bag of food goes rancid when it's too hot, open, etc.
It shouldn't go rancid if it isn't open, otherwise every kibble would go rancid before they're sold


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well tracking illness to kibble is beginning to be rampant, and showing a bit of a track record on temperatures being an issue. The SC Diamond plants were storing feed that wasn't environmentally controlled, thus part of the recall.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I see trucks in the heat every day...different from a warehouse storage that is environmentally controlled. But I don't know....I just think of these things and how hot it gets just travelling if you aren't in AC. Not sure how many truck trailers have AC? But I guess we haven't heard of animals getting ill from it, so it is probably just my anal worrying kicking in!


No worries on the worrying... I am super concerned about much the same types of things, this just didnt occur to me to be concerned about.



onyx'girl said:


> worth asking? I would think a breeder would be concerned about the diet and transitioning to the new environment w/their pups. But I would also understand if it was unreasonable....maybe thats why breeders recommend certain brands in their contract info?
> I'd hope any breeder I went with would happily accommodate me as long as I wasn't being unreasonable. Are you fairly local to the breeder?


You are right, its def worth asking... maybe it is unreasonable... I will never know unless I ask right? 

Thanks for the advice. 

There is a doggie daycare boutique around the corner from me that carries Orijen and Acana so I might get lucky and they could be a really good shop. I think I will go visit tomorrow. Wish me luck.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Narny - check out Bones2GO! Home. It's a RAW food store in Houston. Very cool little store! They have pre-made commercial RAW foods, ground mixed RAW, 3' long bully sticks!!!, cases of RAW, smaller packages. If you are going to spend that kind of money for kibble, you could go with a frozen pre-made RAW for much less. I found the prices very, very reasonable. Not as inexpensive as ordering directly from a wholesale place but not to bad.

Or, there are a couple of local companies in Texas that you can buy kibble from. Contact EMoore. I think she uses one called Victor.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You could always feed Honest Kitchen...
Honest Kitchen Dog Food - Whole Paws Natural Market


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Narny - check out Bones2GO! Home. It's a RAW food store in Houston. Very cool little store! They have pre-made commercial RAW foods, ground mixed RAW, 3' long bully sticks!!!, cases of RAW, smaller packages. If you are going to spend that kind of money for kibble, you could go with a frozen pre-made RAW for much less. I found the prices very, very reasonable. Not as inexpensive as ordering directly from a wholesale place but not to bad.
> 
> Or, there are a couple of local companies in Texas that you can buy kibble from. Contact EMoore. I think she uses one called Victor.





Sunflowers said:


> You could always feed Honest Kitchen...
> Honest Kitchen Dog Food - Whole Paws Natural Market


Thank you both... I will look more into those options as well. Premade would DEF be easier for me. I just need a little hand holding I think lol. This whole picking a dog then picking a dog food and all the worry that comes with it is like planning to have a baby! Nerve wracking!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Narny said:


> Thank you both... I will look more into those options as well. Premade would DEF be easier for me. I just need a little hand holding I think lol. This whole picking a dog then picking a dog food and all the worry that comes with it is like planning to have a baby! Nerve wracking!


Pleasure to help! I remember waiting to get Hans and making myself crazy with all the options and research. 
I bought a whole bunch of Bravo chubs that are still in the freezer.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Pleasure to help! I remember waiting to get Hans and making myself crazy with all the options and research.
> I bought a whole bunch of Bravo chubs that are still in the freezer.


Hey, you can always send them my way! lol


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> I see trucks in the heat every day...different from a warehouse storage that is environmentally controlled. But I don't know....I just think of these things and how hot it gets just travelling if you aren't in AC. Not sure how many truck trailers have AC? But I guess we haven't heard of animals getting ill from it, so it is probably just my anal worrying kicking in!


In my former life as an over the road truck driver, I hauled a lot of dog food. Kibble is not temperature controlled. There are actually a lot of control steps done at animal food plants, though -- at least the ones I loaded out of. You would probably be shocked to know the protocols are more strict in many cases than the produce hauled back to the midwest from the west coast. Multiple inspections and delays for the driver when hauling animal food. I was extremely surprised at how tightly controlled it was. 



Narny said:


> Thank you both... I will look more into those options as well. Premade would DEF be easier for me. I just need a little hand holding I think lol. This whole picking a dog then picking a dog food and all the worry that comes with it is like planning to have a baby! Nerve wracking!


Premade is expensive, but I think at least a positive step towards raw. I am also ambivilent to going pure raw. I don't have the freezer space and quite honestly, wouldn't know what the heck to do. I am very worried I would get the balances wrong and do more harm than good. 

I supplement one of my dogs with premade raw. It has really helped to firm up his poop, which has been an ongoing problem since he was little. I read about how people run all over to butcher's shops and all these places, and I am overwhelmed just to read it! Then to store it, defrost on time.. etc.. I understand where you're coming from. At the same time, it cannot possibly cost me more than what I'm spending on kibble. 

Guess we're in a similar boat.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

chelle said:


> In my former life as an over the road truck driver, I hauled a lot of dog food. Kibble is not temperature controlled. There are actually a lot of control steps done at animal food plants, though -- at least the ones I loaded out of. You would probably be shocked to know the protocols are more strict in many cases than the produce hauled back to the midwest from the west coast. Multiple inspections and delays for the driver when hauling animal food. I was extremely surprised at how tightly controlled it was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are def in a similar boat! EVERY time I think, ok I am gonna do it. I'm gonna go with RAW and then I start to read about it I get VERY overwhelmed. I think the EXACT same thing you do. What if I mess up? Or cause more harm than good? I really need to cut myself some slack because, lets be honest... they eat their own poo... how badly could we do? lol

Thank you for letting us know about the strict transport guide lines. It def helps when trying to chose.


----------

